# Need Headrest Post Measurements



## keganater (Apr 29, 2008)

Looking to use an atlas headrest universal tablet holder in our Audi (which is obviously not listed as compatible in VW/Audi's database). 

Is someone willing to whip out a caliper or ruler and provide some precise measurements? I need the distance between the posts for the front seat headrests and the diameter of the posts themselves?

This is what I'm looking to use:










Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

What's the part number? 000 061 125 G? It looks the same as the VW one, in which case it fits the Atlas, see here --

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__Atlas/Universal-Tablet-Holder/69551359/000061125G.html


----------



## keganater (Apr 29, 2008)

Yes, I know it fits the Atlas. As specified in my original post, I am trying to use the mount in an Audi (specifically an A3). 

But, I want to confirm that it fits the Audi before I order it. So, I want to know if the headrest posts are the same size in my Audi as the Atlas. Because I don't own an Atlas, I posted in here hoping an Atlas owner would be willing to help me out. 

Please let me know if this is still unclear.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

keganater said:


> Yes, I know it fits the Atlas. As specified in my original post, I am trying to use the mount in an Audi (specifically an A3).
> 
> But, I want to confirm that it fits the Audi before I order it. So, I want to know if the headrest posts are the same size in my Audi as the Atlas. Because I don't own an Atlas, I posted in here hoping an Atlas owner would be willing to help me out.
> 
> Please let me know if this is still unclear.


Sorry, your original post makes sense, I hadn't had any coffee yet. I think there's at least one active poster in here that has the mounts so you might get a response. :thumbup:


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

The spacing is 150mm. Diameter of the posts is 14mm. I just measured it with my Mitutoyo calipers.


----------



## keganater (Apr 29, 2008)

mhjett said:


> Sorry, your original post makes sense, I hadn't had any coffee yet. I think there's at least one active poster in here that has the mounts so you might get a response. :thumbup:


No worries, it's kind of an unusual request so I anticipated some confusion


----------



## keganater (Apr 29, 2008)

Icantdrive65 said:


> The spacing is 150mm. Diameter of the posts is 14mm. I just measured it with my Mitutoyo calipers.


Thank you! Just to clarify, the spacing of 150mm is an inside measurement? or to center of posts? or to outside of posts?

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

keganater said:


> Thank you! Just to clarify, the spacing of 150mm is an inside measurement? or to center of posts? or to outside of posts?
> 
> Thanks again!!!


150mm center-to-center


----------



## ncraba01 (Apr 11, 2002)

Please report back if they are the same or different. I'm interested if they are the same. Curious minds...


----------



## ncraba01 (Apr 11, 2002)

Please report back if they are the same or different. Curious minds...


----------



## keganater (Apr 29, 2008)

Icantdrive65 said:


> 150mm center-to-center


Perfect! Thanks again for the help!


----------



## keganater (Apr 29, 2008)

ncraba01 said:


> Please report back if they are the same or different. Curious minds...


Measurements provided by Icantdrive65 are identical to the ones I took of the front headrests in my Audi A3 8p. I would bet they are the same for many in the vw/audi family.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

I just took a quick measurement on the headrest from my 2004 Golf and it is the same 150mm center to center and 14mm posts.


----------



## keganater (Apr 29, 2008)

Quick update: Confirmed to fit in my 2008 A3 and 2012 Q7.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

OUCH. $100+

I get they are OEM....but still, that's a lot. I have 3 kids!

I went with the Amazon special....
https://www.amazon.com/Nulaxy-Headrest-Upgraded-Compatible-Cellphones/dp/B07P8YLLDD


----------



## keganater (Apr 29, 2008)

I rocked a cheaper alternative for a while too, but I saw some horror stories of injuries to passengers during crashes and decided to go with something that was extremely secure, crash tested, and backed by a multibillion dollar car company. At the end of the day, I just think it's silly to buy a $45,000.00 5 star safety rated SUV, and then throw a $10 iPad mount in it that could seriously injury or kill someone because the $100 option was too expensive.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

keganater said:


> I rocked a cheaper alternative for a while too, but I saw some horror stories of injuries to passengers during crashes and decided to go with something that was extremely secure, crash tested, and backed by a multibillion dollar car company. At the end of the day, I just think it's silly to buy a $45,000.00 5 star safety rated SUV, and then through a $10 iPad mount in it that could seriously injury or kill someone because the $100 option was too expensive.


You are so right! Well said!


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I really think that is a stretch. I don't believe that you are really at high risk of death from something mounted to the back of a seat. In a frontal collision, where it is going? Maybe if you got t-boned it would fly sideways but the same is true of anything a passenger is holding in their hands or sitting at their feet. I'm not saying it can't happen, just that I think you are making this out to be a real danger. I tried searching and didn't find anything but a girl who was killed by the tablet she was holding. Where are all these horror stories?
I think you are actually more likely to be injured by something unsecured in the cargo area or on a seat.


----------



## keganater (Apr 29, 2008)

Tim K said:


> I really think that is a stretch. I don't believe that you are really at high risk of death from something mounted to the back of a seat. In a frontal collision, where it is going? Maybe if you got t-boned it would fly sideways but the same is true of anything a passenger is holding in their hands or sitting at their feet. I'm not saying it can't happen, just that I think you are making this out to be a real danger. I tried searching and didn't find anything but a girl who was killed by the tablet she was holding. Where are all these horror stories?
> I think you are actually more likely to be injured by something unsecured in the cargo area or on a seat.


First, I never said we were dealing with a high risk of death scenario, only that death or serious injury was a possibility and that it was a risk I wanted to mitigate.

Also, it is well established that car accidents are impossible to predict and that objects can fly around the cabin from all different directions. Indeed, cars often bounce, spin, and roll during crashes. To suggest that something mounted to the back of a seat could not travel towards any of the passengers in the car during an accident is the real stretch. As far as horror stories go, they were relayed to me by two friends I have in the local police department and paramedics (one involved a concussion and the other the loss of an eye). Is this anecdotal evidence? Absolutely. But it was enough to convince me to reconsider my decisions. 

And, I agree. I believe you are more likely to be injured by something unsecured, which is exactly my point. I believe the $10 Amazon mount you promoted is far more likely to break or let the iPad go in an accident, creating an unsecured object flying around the cabin.

Again, I have purchased higher end cars and car seats because, in part, I believe they provide higher levels of safety to myself and my family. (Not to mention the fact that I think the VW mount fits better and looks better than most of the cheaper alternatives). It would be highly contradictory for me to not extend that same purchasing decision/preference to an in-car accessory mounted in front of my kids' faces.

You obviously have different purchasing priorities than I do, which is perfectly fine. Isn't capitalism fantastic!?


----------

